# Bild einfügen



## sengul (27. August 2015)

Hallo leute,
ich habe ein einfaches problem. Ich schreibe im Notepad++ HTML. Nun möchte ich ein Bild hinzufügen, aber ich kriegs nicht hin, unten ist der code, ich denke der fehler liegt am pfad den ich bei scr angegeben habe.

Das Bild liegt hier C:\images\test.jpg

was mache ich falsch?

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<title>Using Image in Webpage</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>Simple Image Insert</p>
<img src="C:\images\test.jpg" alt="Test Image" />
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Parantatatam (27. August 2015)

Wie lässt Du Dir denn das HTML-Dokument anzeigen? Lokal oder über einen Server?


----------



## sengul (27. August 2015)

Ich lasse es lokal anzeigen


----------



## Parantatatam (27. August 2015)

Dann musst Du es wie folgt schreiben:

```
<img src="file:///C:\images\test.jpg" alt="test image" />
```
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, dann musst Du entweder eins von den drei Slashes am Anfang entfernen und/oder die Backslashes durch Slashes ersetzen.


----------



## sengul (27. August 2015)

das hat leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> das hat leider nicht funktioniert


Sollte es aber, wenn alle Tipps beachtet wurden, und sich kein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. 

Der Code von @einfach nur crack funktioniert grundsätzlich gleichermaßen, wie auch diese Schreibweise mit Slashes anstatt Backslashes:

```
<img src="file:///C:/images/test.jpg" alt="Test Image" />
```

Anmerkung: Sofern die Seite nicht nur zu lokalen Zwecken dient, empfehlen wir dir, direkt von Beginn an mit webtypischen URIs zu arbeiten, denn ein Laufwerk "C" u.ä. existiert auf dem Webserver nicht, womit die Bilddatei unter diesem spezifischen (System)Pfad *file:///C:...* nicht mehr gefunden wird.

Bitte lesen: http://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/HTML/Links/Referenzieren_in_HTML
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------



## rince1984 (31. August 2015)

Hilfreich wäre die Information was du insgesamt vor hast. Wenn es sich um eine lokale HTML Seite handeln soll die du anschließend online stellen willst empfiehlt es sich die Ressourcen (Bilder, Videos, etc.) in einer Struktur bei der HTML Datei abzulegen (Bsp.: Deine HTML Datei liegt im Verzeichnis "C:/HTML-Projekt/" dort legst du ein Unterverzeichnis für die Bilder an z.B. "C:/HTML-Projekt/images/" und kopierst dort alle Bilder rein die du für deine Seite brauchst.). Dann kannst du in der HTML Datei mit relativen Pfaden arbeiten.

```
<img src="images/Beispiel.jpg" />
```

Wenn du deine Webseite dann auf einen FTP lädst musst du am Code nichts anpassen.


----------



## SpiceLab (31. August 2015)

rince1984 hat gesagt.:


> Hilfreich wäre die Information was du insgesamt vor hast. Wenn es sich um eine lokale HTML Seite handeln soll die du anschließend online stellen willst empfiehlt es sich die Ressourcen (Bilder, Videos, etc.) in einer Struktur bei der HTML Datei abzulegen (Bsp.: Deine HTML Datei liegt im Verzeichnis "C:/HTML-Projekt/" dort legst du ein Unterverzeichnis für die Bilder an z.B. "C:/HTML-Projekt/images/" und kopierst dort alle Bilder rein die du für deine Seite brauchst.). Dann kannst du in der HTML Datei mit relativen Pfaden arbeiten.
> 
> ```
> <img src="images/Beispiel.jpg" />
> ...



Mein Reden 


SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Anmerkung: Sofern die Seite nicht nur zu lokalen Zwecken dient, empfehlen wir dir, direkt von Beginn an mit webtypischen URIs zu arbeiten, denn ein Laufwerk "C" u.ä. existiert auf dem Webserver nicht, womit die Bilddatei unter diesem spezifischen (System)Pfad *file:///C:...* nicht mehr gefunden wird.
> 
> Bitte lesen: http://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/HTML/Links/Referenzieren_in_HTML
> [edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------

